# Auto-trail Battery Current?



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

On our control panel you can select to display the battery current.
We have a pair of fully charged 90amp batteries.
With everything turned off (As far as I can tell) the reading shows
minus 28amps!
What does this mean? Is the battery being drained by 28amps?
I've checked this a few times, even when it's connected to ECU and I've never seen a positve reading yet.

Just curious as to what it actually means.

Maybe someone can explain or perhamps Sargent knows the answer?

Boomba


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm no expert but it sounds like you need to recallibrate the current sensor. I have an EC325 Power Control System. This is how I do it - Turn the charger off and turn the power off at the control panel (over the door on mine) .

Scroll down by pressing the down arrow key on the control panel until the battery current is shown - release. Then hold down the left arrow key until "calibrating" appears in the display - keep the button pressed until a reading appears. Release the button. Repeat to store the setting - press the left arrow button and hold it down until calibrating appears - keep it held down until the display returns to normal. Should then work fine.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Boomba, it sounds like the PSU and the Control panel need calibrating.
This is a simple procedure:

1. With all of the power turned off ie the mains 230v and if the a solar panel is connected then cover the panel or at least dark.

2. Turn off the control panel.

3. Scroll to the battery current using the arrow buttons

4. Press and hold the middle button, the display will show "calibrating"

5. The current will now show 0.00A, press and hold the middle button again and the display will lock the value into the memory.

If you now turn on the control panel and charger all should be correct.

If there is still a problem then please contact us 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bacchus thanks you your help I will try to be quicker next time!!

Ian S


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Excellent both of you..
Many thanks for this I will try this in the morning and report back.

Brian


----------

